# new board sharp turns



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

The last 2 boards I had trs btx 157 and turbo dream 158 everything was great. Last trip I went on I was on a banana magic 157 with ride cad bindings and had some issues making really sharp turns. What I mean by really sharp is when you are going down a hill and all of a sudden you need to take a left and get on a flat to take you to a different part of the mountain. 

While everyone else was fine getting on an edge and making the turn, I would get on an edge start making the turn, got parallel with the slope, but I would fly off the flat and go down the same hill instead of being able to go left. If I made a wider turn I was fine, but I wasn't sure why I couldn't do what everyone else was doing. I was able to dig in my heals more and complete the turn sometimes, but when I did I would pretty much come to a stop or at least close to a stop. 

The three boards are similar with the magic being just a little stiffer than the other two. I am guessing it probably just has to do with bad form, but what could I have been doing wrong to not be able to complete these turns?


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

maybe the edges wern't as sharp? when was the last time they were sharpened? what angle are they sharpened at? was the snow icy,slushy, or somewhfere in between? bindings too loose? all of these would play a factor in what i think is happening. maybe wax can play a factor in this too? i hot wax/put on flourocarbon topical wax too after EVERY time on the mountain, and i never really have this problem switcching from board to board, unless if those factors i listed before hand are occuring.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

ylnad123 said:


> turbo dream 158


i have a turbo dream and when the edges are not sharp the SAME EXACT thing ALWAYS happens when its not fresly waxed, and sharpened. keep it at a 89-90degree angle too


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I am having trouble picturing you issue here. So, you are cruising down the slope and need to make a really quick turn onto a cat track (trail) to your left which sounds like that is a heelside turn for you? When you do this, is the board just skidding sideways still going down the hill that you are on instead of actually making the turn?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I am going to go with this scenario for now. Many things could be causing this issue and ultimately your technique (or changes to it) will improve your situation for the most part. The surface conditions will play a huge role here. If it is hard and icy, any board is going to have some trouble, but a banana magic (I assume full rocker???) will have more difficulty in setting an edge and carving your turn. You simply could be going too fast to negotiate the turn and need to plan ahead a little sooner so that you can ease into the turn a little more. I am not familiar with your board so I am making some assumptions here. In general though, not every board can handle the same terrain equally and while your friends are having no issues, your board may require you to adapt your technique a bit.
> 
> ...


If i recall correctly, i read somewhere that you bought a new split board.. i hear that those have the same problem, like they dont catch the edge as fast, can i have your oppinion? i am interested in buying one of those...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It almost sounds like youre trying to start a traverse at too high of a speed or waiting to get into the turn (the set-up into the path) too late as Snowolf mentioned. What I'm talking about is when you watch a road race and the driver doesn't set up for the apex of the turn, in this case the start of the path, and can't complete the turn without going off track.

Sorry I'm trying to understand and visualize this scenario....is there a roller or change in pitch (steeper) that throws things out of whack right before the turn by any chance?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Never ridden the Banana magic, but I hear its very responsive and has solid edge hold. I agree you may want to sharpen the edges. 
Still even if they are fairly dull (unless they are totally f***ed) if you bend your knees enough and get your center of gravity nice and low you should be able to turn sharply with control.
It may also be that you just need to make some minor adjustments to the way you weight the boards edge in the turn compared to the other boards you are familiar with. 

This is off topic, but there are 2 people with the K2 turbo dream here and I am looking at it as a possible board to buy in the sales in Feb (Actually its for a friend who is planning on a new board).
any chance of a mini review? 
Particularly interested in how it carves and floats in pow. I also hear it has very good pop.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

dreampow said:


> This is off topic, but there are 2 people with the K2 turbo dream here and I am looking at it as a possible board to buy in the sales in Feb (Actually its for a friend who is planning on a new board).
> any chance of a mini review?
> Particularly interested in how it carves and floats in pow. I also hear it has very good pop.


the turbo dream is in my opinion perfect in every way, carves like a bitch on speed and pops like a mother fucker and has OK floatation in pow. i reraelly like it, but everybody has their prefrances, so what i reccomend you/your friend do is see if anybody has a turbo around, and ask them to borrow it out and try it for yourself, they have came a long way from 2008 when they debut'd but the older ones are badass.

-PEACE


----------

